# Ga Mountain Campgrounds



## Laman (Sep 10, 2009)

I am planning a trip up into the mountains in North Ga. in the third week of Oct. and looking for recommendations on campgrounds/rv parks.  I will be pulling a 33' fifth wheel and looking for a decent quite spot that we can use as a base as we make daytrips looking at and photographing the fall foliage (my wifes dream trip).  

Your help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 11, 2009)

i like cloudland canyon a lot and it is close to chattanooga , rock city, ruby falls and all . there are purty places in the area to photo also.  

on the other side is amicalola falls, a small campground but beautiful and it is the tallest falls east of the mississippi. near ellijay and dahlonega. lots of pretty places there !!!!   i have heard vogel and unicoi are very nice but have not been to them . make sure you post pics in the outdoor photography section , we love this stuff !!!


----------



## pistolmonkey (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree...Cloudland Canyon, and Amicalola Falls!  The campground at Amicalola has a very steep entrance, but the sites are nice


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Sep 12, 2009)

Trackrock.com  in Blairsville,Ga.


----------



## whateverjones (Sep 12, 2009)

moccasin creek state park.....black rock state park


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 12, 2009)

fort mountain state park near ellijay has some great overlooks...

unicoi state park is near helen, ga...

never been to cloudland canyon but i hear it's great...


----------



## contender* (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck finding an opening. Your dead in the middle of leaf, apple and festival season. If you can get one you better grab it now.


----------



## hoochfisher (Sep 12, 2009)

black rock SP is the best suggestion for what your planning. its right off 441. you would then be able to drive west(i believe) out of clayton toward helen,blairsville, and dalonagah.  and most of all north on 441 toward pigeon forge(1 1/2 hours away) lots of scenery on that drive. plus you will be able to visit cades cove in the national park on 441.  lots of beautiful scenery to look at there for her, and LOTS of wildlife for you to look at!


----------



## doublebrowtine (Sep 12, 2009)

Riverbend campground and Bold Mt. campground both very nice, riverbend usually very quite.  Both very close to Blairsville, helen,Hiawassee. check out their web sites.


----------



## Firescooby (Sep 12, 2009)

doublebrowtine said:


> Riverbend campground and Bold Mt. campground both very nice, riverbend usually very quite.  Both very close to Blairsville, helen,Hiawassee. check out their web sites.



I second Riverbend in Hiawassee. Don't really like Bald Mtn in Hiawassee.


----------



## bbettis (Sep 16, 2009)

A lot of good suggestions, but I like Lake Rabun. Rabun Beach Campgrounds in North east Georgia. Great scenery! Quiet and not very well known.


----------



## allenww (Sep 17, 2009)

*Lake Rabun campground*



			
				A lot of good suggestions said:
			
		

> Yes.  and easy entry for a 33 ft camper.


----------



## Laman (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the all the recommendations,  even though I prefer state parks it looks like it will have to be a commercial campground on this trip but I am saving these names of those parks for later use. Thanks again


----------



## bany (Sep 17, 2009)

check Turners or jennys creek on hwy129 cleveland , or sugarmill creek in rabun county by lake burton and the other two mentioned here , it's alittle closer to main road on west side.


----------



## earl (Sep 17, 2009)

Check the USFS website for the Chattahoochee Nat. Forest campgrounds . Great campsites and they are definitely in the area you want to photograph.


----------



## Bart Sims (Oct 6, 2009)

There used to be a campground in downtown Dillard, we stayed there several times in the past. Nothing fancy but easy access and a good base location for "leaf peepers". I would hurry and get a reservation as leaf season is busy.


----------

